
Datamonkey – Learn to analyse data with SQL - gits1225
http://datamonkey.pro/
======
hakanito
Would be great if you didn't have to sign up to try. Site got me interested,
but I ended up leaving after being prompted to signup.

~~~
iriche
I did the same thing, was thinking on looking on it for some co-workers. But
ended up leaving

------
yoishh
I completed most of the assignments. I was hoping the spreadsheets portion
would be a bit more fleshed out. Looking forward to more assignments.

~~~
deskamess
Are there SQL assignments and how is the quality? Are datasets provided for
download or is everything online?

~~~
QuasiAlon
pretty basic. nothing past a simple inner join and group by. nothing to
download as far as I could see (completed all chapters).

Anyone aware of similar online lessons to learn and practice SQL interactively
?

~~~
giarc
SQLzoo.net has quite a bit of lessons. It has both interactive practice
sections and multiple choice questions at the end of each lesson. I found that
it wasn't well organized though, the path you follow wasn't obvious.

